# I resent my H for rejecting me for sex



## Silvergirl

Hello, new here. I have been married 14 years, been with my H for 19 years. First marriage for both of us. We both have a successful career.

Our sex life took a dive since the birth of our second daughter. My H rarely initiates sex. I was often the one initiates sex, and I get rejected often times. Eventually I got depressed because of the lack of intimacy in my marriage and went to see a counselor without telling my H. After seeing the counselor two times, I had the courage to tell my H about it and asked him to go with me. He went and talked it out with the counselor. He said he loves me very much, and will do whatever I ask of him. For awhile after that we were doing good, he was making efforts to better our bond.
Now one and a half years later, we are back at the slump again. He rejects my invitations for sex or cuddling with the excuse of being too tired. No cards or gifts for our wedding anniversary or Valentine’s Day. No efforts to try to bond with me.
I resent him for rejecting me for so many times, and now I lost the interest of initiating sex. We haven’t have sex for two months now. I didn’t let myself go after having kids. I am not drop-dead gorgeous, but I know I am an attractive woman based on how guys act around me.
We don’t sleep in the same bed (not my choice), which makes sex or cuddling difficult. I know he loves me and not having an affair, but I crave more intimacy and bonding with my H and he is not making any effort. Besides that, my H is a great guy and father.
I don’t know what to do. My resentment towards my H is increasing as the days go by.


----------



## ConanHub

I would suspect he's having an affair unless he has developed some psychological issue that needs rooting out.

His reaction to you talking to a counselor is troubling because you are the one taking initiative to seek health in yourself and your damaged marriage while he seems satisfied to let it die.

Maybe you could ask him why he isn't interested in saving his marriage?


----------



## SunCMars

I see him as being depressed, and suffering from some sort of stress.

He may have some underlying resentment toward you. Especially, if you are overly dominant.

Also, have his testosterone blood levels checked

He can take meds for depression, but some cause ED.


----------



## CN2622

Do you still have date nights together?


----------



## joannacroc

Boy does that sound familiar. Does he hide his phone? Has he been spending a lot of time apart from you lately? I would be concerned by the lack of gifts or celebrating occasions the least, but the biggest red flag is the no cuddling or physical affection outside of sex. I feel like sex drive and connection can be worked on, but lack of physical affection usually means there's some resentment there. Why? Why did it upset him that you would see a counselor?

My XH was similar after the birth of our son. It was like he couldn't see me as sexual anymore after I became a mother, and couldn't handle me giving attention to our son. How does he act toward your daughters?


----------



## CN2622

joannacroc said:


> Boy does that sound familiar. Does he hide his phone? Has he been spending a lot of time apart from you lately? I would be concerned by the lack of gifts or celebrating occasions the least, but the biggest red flag is the no cuddling or physical affection outside of sex. I feel like sex drive and connection can be worked on, but lack of physical affection usually means there's some resentment there. Why? Why did it upset him that you would see a counselor?
> 
> My XH was similar after the birth of our son. It was like he couldn't see me as sexual anymore after I became a mother, and couldn't handle me giving attention to our son. How does he act toward your daughters?


I agree. What married man won’t cuddle his wife or sleep in the same bed if he still wants to be in the relationship?


----------



## CN2622

@Silvergirl how did things stop the second time you got in a slump? This site is great and it’s good you have a place to vent.


----------



## Silvergirl

ConanHub said:


> I would suspect he's having an affair unless he has developed some psychological issue that needs rooting out.
> 
> His reaction to you talking to a counselor is troubling because you are the one taking initiative to seek health in yourself and your damaged marriage while he seems satisfied to let it die.
> 
> Maybe you could ask him why he isn't interested in saving his marriage?


My H said he was willing to do anything to save our marriage. He reassured me that he loves me very much, and I love him too. When I saw the counselor 2 years ago, the counselor diagnosed our problems are rooted with him taking me for granted, and not making very much effort for me. I don’t see him having an affair because he has not been secretive and doesn’t spend mush time away from home besides work.


----------



## Silvergirl

CN2622 said:


> Do you still have date nights together?


Not since the pandemic started.


----------



## Torninhalf

Has he said why he isn’t interested in sex?


----------



## Silvergirl

Torninhalf said:


> Has he said why he isn’t interested in sex?


That he is too tired...


----------



## Torninhalf

Silvergirl said:


> That he is too tired...


I am going to assume at one point your sex life was normal?


----------



## Silvergirl

joannacroc said:


> Boy does that sound familiar. Does he hide his phone? Has he been spending a lot of time apart from you lately? I would be concerned by the lack of gifts or celebrating occasions the least, but the biggest red flag is the no cuddling or physical affection outside of sex. I feel like sex drive and connection can be worked on, but lack of physical affection usually means there's some resentment there. Why? Why did it upset him that you would see a counselor?
> 
> My XH was similar after the birth of our son. It was like he couldn't see me as sexual anymore after I became a mother, and couldn't handle me giving attention to our son. How does he act toward your daughters?


He is a very good father, and he does a lot with our daughters.


----------



## Silvergirl

Torninhalf said:


> I am going to assume at one point your sex life was normal?


Yes, before our second daughter we were having sex about once a week or so.


----------



## Torninhalf

Silvergirl said:


> Yes, before our second daughter we were having sex about once a week or so.


And now?


----------



## CN2622

Silvergirl said:


> That he is too tired...


Does he work a lot? Is stressed about money or his job?


----------



## Silvergirl

Torninhalf said:


> And now?


Once a month or couple of months.


----------



## Torninhalf

Silvergirl said:


> Once a month or couple of months.


That’s not good at all. I assume you have told him how it makes you feel. You are sure there is no one else in the picture?


----------



## Silvergirl

CN2622 said:


> Does he work a lot? Is stressed about money or his job?


Stress from work due to lack of job satisfaction. He is the top of his field; in his new job (started middle of 2020), he is not allowed to do much.


----------



## Silvergirl

SunCMars said:


> I see him as being depressed, and suffering from some sort of stress.
> 
> He may have some underlying resentment toward you. Especially, if you are overly dominant.
> 
> Also, have his testosterone blood levels checked
> 
> He can take meds for depression, but some cause ED.


That is what I want to figure out. Did I do something to upset him? Besides seeing a counselor without telling him first.


----------



## bobert

It sounds like he needs to talk to a doctor. He could have something going on physically or mentally. Depression in men and women looks different. 

There is nothing wrong with you talking to a therapist. You should find a marriage therapist to see together. Someone who does EFT might be able to help. 

On both of those, if your husband isn't willing to figure out what's really going on and fix it, then nothing will improve. You will have to decide if you can live like this forever or not. If you can't, make that clear to him.


----------



## CN2622

Silvergirl said:


> Stress from work due to lack of job satisfaction. He is the top of his field; in his new job (started middle of 2020), he is not allowed to do much.


So the lack of desire probably is more that than anything you are doing right? Or you still think it’s something you are doing and that’s causing the depression?


----------



## Silvergirl

Silvergirl said:


> That is what I want to figure out. Did I do something to upset him? Besides seeing a counselor without telling him first.


I am not dominant in nature. I am quite and soft spoken, short and small in size.


----------



## Marc878

IMO I’d cut out doing anything for him. Let him figure it out. Look after yourself only. 
If he doesn’t come around on his own you can’t fix him.

His words don’t mean a thing his actions tell you more. The counseling was temporary and he reverted back.

What do you want? Work towards it. If he’s not in the cards you’ll have to move on or live the life you’ve been living.


----------



## Sfort

Silvergirl said:


> I am not dominant in nature. I am quite and soft spoken, short and small in size.


Maybe you might want to get more dominant. Find out what turns him on. It may take a while. You need to take charge. This problem will only get worse.


----------



## CatholicDad

I’m sorry about what you are going through. When a man seemingly has no desire for sex my first thought is that he has a secret porn and masturbation habit. It’s an epidemic these days. Like alcoholism, guys can hide it when they’re young but eventually it catches up and marital sex becomes a bore. As an older guy myself of reasonable health I struggle after a week of going without sex... can’t really believe it hormonally speaking when men are able to go weeks without and not bat an eye... not how my body works.


----------



## sokillme

What's his porn use like?

Has he been to the doctor?


----------



## SunCMars

Silvergirl said:


> That is what I want to figure out. Did I do something to upset him? Besides seeing a counselor without telling him first.


I don't know. 

People normally, and often, grow apart.

Those quirks that we first see in others and ignore, can become major annoyances and trigger points after a few years.


----------



## Silvergirl

CN2622 said:


> So the lack of desire probably is more that than anything you are doing right? Or you still think it’s something you are doing and that’s causing the depression?


I have no idea why he doesn’t want sex. I just thought maybe men in their mid 40s don’t need sex as often. I don’t think he is depressed.


----------



## bobert

Why do you sleep in separate beds?


----------



## ABHale

Not sleeping in the same bed kills intimacy.

I suggest talking to your husband about counseling again and about getting checked out by his doctor. 

He could also be suffering from health issues that can cause this problem. Low Testosterone will do this. Diabetes is another one that can kill ones sex drive.


----------



## ABHale

Silvergirl said:


> I have no idea why he doesn’t want sex. I just thought maybe men in their mid 40s don’t need sex as often. He is six and a half years older than me. I don’t think he is depressed.


If he isn’t working out on a regular schedule, his testosterone could be crashing.


----------



## Silvergirl

ConanHub said:


> I would suspect he's having an affair unless he has developed some psychological issue that needs rooting out.
> 
> His reaction to you talking to a counselor is troubling because you are the one taking initiative to seek health in yourself and your damaged marriage while he seems satisfied to let it die.
> 
> Maybe you could ask him why he isn't interested in saving his marriage?


My H wants to save our marriage. He said that the thought of losing me destroyed him. He just doesn’t see an issue with our current situation . He said that now it’s all about the kids, our wants comes second. I agree that our kids come first, but that doesn’t mean we don’t need to nurture our marriage.


----------



## Silvergirl

ABHale said:


> Not sleeping in the same bed kills intimacy.
> 
> I suggest talking to your husband about counseling again and about getting checked out by his doctor.
> 
> He could also be suffering from health issues that can cause this problem. Low Testosterone will do this. Diabetes is another one that can kill ones sex drive.


He does have a health condition that cause him to sleep somewhere else. I wish there is a different solution than us sleeping separate.


----------



## Silvergirl

ABHale said:


> If he isn’t working out on a regular schedule, his testosterone could be crashing.


He doesn’t working out at all. He is not diabetic.


----------



## ConanHub

Silvergirl said:


> My H wants to save our marriage. He said that the thought of losing me destroyed him. He just doesn’t see an issue with our current situation . He said that now it’s all about the kids, our wants comes second. I agree that our kids come first, but that doesn’t mean we don’t need to nurture our marriage.


He is destroying your marriage though and he should be made aware of it.

BTW. His philosophy about putting the kids first while neglecting each other is 100% backwards and will end up destroying your marriage and permanently harming your kids as well.

Children are important to raise properly and care for but should never be at the cost of your relationship with your husband.

Children learn vital lessons from a healthy example of matrimony.

You are doing them damage by not maintaining your marriage.


----------



## Silvergirl

sokillme said:


> What's his porn use like?
> 
> Has he been to the doctor?


Don’t think he uses porn.


----------



## hamadryad

CatholicDad said:


> I’m sorry about what you are going through.* When a man seemingly has no desire for sex my first thought is that he has a secret porn and masturbation habit. *It’s an epidemic these days. Like alcoholism, guys can hide it when they’re young but eventually it catches up and marital sex becomes a bore. As an older guy myself of reasonable health I struggle after a week of going without sex... *can’t really believe it hormonally speaking when men are able to go weeks without and not bat an eye... not how my body works.*


And the first thing that comes to my mind is he's done_ having sex with that woman...._.

And women go through the same thing....

For a whole litany of reasons, people lose the desire for a particular partner....This thinking that its a always because of porn addiction is a complete fallacy...In most cases, it's exactly the reason you mentioned in the last part of your comment...

Step A -no longer want to have sex with said partner
Step B - Can't just go out and get another one for obvious reasons..
Step C-Struggle after a week(or less) without sex, no desire to fck the one next to you, and can't go and get another....figure out the best/easiest way to get a release under those conditions....


----------



## CatholicDad

I don’t buy the low T, “kids first”, or the “no longer attracted” theories. Porn ranks like 9th and 10th in all web server hits. A guy on porn gets picky. A little resentment, a few added pounds, kids in the next room... all become viable excuses in the porn satiated man’s brain.

Men who haven’t had sex in a week get arroused when the wind blows... no obstacle will stop him from wooing his woman and making a move. Even older and less fit guys...

sorry, OP... dig a little deeper in how he’s spending his free time. Best wishes.


----------



## ABHale

Silvergirl said:


> He does have a health condition that cause him to sleep somewhere else. I wish there is a different solution than us sleeping separate.


What, sleep apnea?


----------



## hamadryad

ABHale said:


> What, sleep apnea?


I don't know about anyone else, but I can't sleep with a heavy snorer...Nope.....And, unless I am truly dead tired, I need to have a TV on in order to get to sleep, or my mind just wont shut down....If that other person needs quiet or complete darkness, then it wont work....There are a myriad of other situations, and I freely admit I am probably more quirky than a lot of others in these areas, but it's really not that uncommon for people in relationships to not always share a bed...Doesn't mean there isn't sex, but sleep is another story...


----------



## sokillme

Silvergirl said:


> He does have a health condition that cause him to sleep somewhere else. I wish there is a different solution than us sleeping separate.


Get him to go to a sleep study.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Silvergirl said:


> I have no idea why he doesn’t want sex. I just thought maybe men in their mid 40s don’t need sex as often. He is six and a half years older than me. I don’t think he is depressed.


I am in my late 40s and want sex pretty much all day with the exceptions of when I’m having it or within about 30 minutes. It takes maybe 3-4x before I want a break.

So if he used to have that kind of drive and doesn’t now then it’s worth investigating in my opinion.


----------



## ABHale

hamadryad said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I can't sleep with a heavy snorer...Nope.....And, unless I am truly dead tired, I need to have a TV on in order to get to sleep, or my mind just wont shut down....If that other person needs quiet or complete darkness, then it wont work....There are a myriad of other situations, and I freely admit I am probably more quirky than a lot of others in these areas, but it's really not that uncommon for people in relationships to not always share a bed...Doesn't mean there isn't sex, but sleep is another story...


Not sleeping in the same bed/room also leads to a dead bedroom. I honestly don’t personally know anyone that sleeps separately. There are times if my wife or myself had a cold and it was easier to breathe sleeping in the recliner. I don’t see how sleeping apart from one another helps anything in regards to a relationship. Especially when one becomes resentful because of it.


----------



## hamadryad

ABHale said:


> Not sleeping in the same bed/room also leads to a dead bedroom. I honestly don’t personally know anyone that sleeps separately. There are times if my wife or myself had a cold and it was easier to breathe sleeping in the recliner. I don’t see how sleeping apart from one another helps anything in regards to a relationship. Especially when one becomes resentful because of it.


And I can't see how sleeping in different areas of the house(if the relationship wasn't damaged in some other way) would cause resentment if it was down to a choice of either sleeping in the same room or not being able to get a good nights sleep period...

I mean, there are people that are crazy about one another and have sex as often as they see them, but for whatever reason aren't actually living together(maybe only dating, etc)....Disagree with the "dead bedroom" assertion..

If that caused real resentment, id question the maturity and sensibility of a partner...

.02


----------



## Asol89

Silvergirl said:


> Hello, new here. I have been married 14 years, been with my H for 19 years. First marriage for both of us. We both have a successful career.
> 
> Our sex life took a dive since the birth of our second daughter. My H rarely initiates sex. I was often the one initiates sex, and I get rejected often times. Eventually I got depressed because of the lack of intimacy in my marriage and went to see a counselor without telling my H. After seeing the counselor two times, I had the courage to tell my H about it and asked him to go with me. He went and talked it out with the counselor. He said he loves me very much, and will do whatever I ask of him. For awhile after that we were doing good, he was making efforts to better our bond.
> Now one and a half years later, we are back at the slump again. He rejects my invitations for sex or cuddling with the excuse of being too tired. No cards or gifts for our wedding anniversary or Valentine’s Day. No efforts to try to bond with me.
> After our first marriage counseling, he told me “you hurted me the most when you went to talk to the counselor instead of me.” Now I am afraid to go talk to a counselor about our issues.
> I resent him for rejecting me for so many times, and now I lost the interest of initiating sex. We haven’t have sex for two months now. I didn’t let myself go after having kids. I am not drop-dead gorgeous, but I know I am an attractive woman based on how guys act around me.
> We don’t sleep in the same bed (not my choice), which makes sex or cuddling difficult. I know he loves me and not having an affair, but I crave more intimacy and bonding with my H and he is not making any effort. Besides that, my H is a great guy and father.
> I don’t know what to do. My resentment towards my H is increasing as the days go by.


Maybe he has a medical problem like low T


----------



## ABHale

hamadryad said:


> And I can't see how sleeping in different areas of the house(if the relationship wasn't damaged in some other way) would cause resentment if it was down to a choice of either sleeping in the same room or not being able to get a good nights sleep period...
> 
> I mean, there are people that are crazy about one another and have sex as often as they see them, but for whatever reason aren't actually living together(maybe only dating, etc)....Disagree with the "dead bedroom" assertion..
> 
> If that caused real resentment, id question the maturity and sensibility of a partner...
> 
> .02


You have your own opinion, no problem.

It could also be said that the partner that doesn’t want to sleep in the same bed is selfish, immature and need to grow up. They are no longer a child and loving couples share the same bed. They should have been honest at the start with their partner that they will not sleep in the same bed as them.

You thing just because most people that want and need to sleep together they are immature and unreasonable? If they start feeling resentment toward the one that doesn’t want to that it is there fault just for wanting to share the same bed. That is just ********. Talk about being narrow minded.


----------



## ABHale

“It isn’t natural to sleep in the same bed. I will let you know when willy needs to take a dip. Enough for now, I have no need for you at the present.”


----------



## GC1234

Silvergirl said:


> Hello, new here. I have been married 14 years, been with my H for 19 years. First marriage for both of us. We both have a successful career.
> 
> Our sex life took a dive since the birth of our second daughter. My H rarely initiates sex. I was often the one initiates sex, and I get rejected often times. Eventually I got depressed because of the lack of intimacy in my marriage and went to see a counselor without telling my H. After seeing the counselor two times, I had the courage to tell my H about it and asked him to go with me. He went and talked it out with the counselor. He said he loves me very much, and will do whatever I ask of him. For awhile after that we were doing good, he was making efforts to better our bond.
> Now one and a half years later, we are back at the slump again. He rejects my invitations for sex or cuddling with the excuse of being too tired. No cards or gifts for our wedding anniversary or Valentine’s Day. No efforts to try to bond with me.
> After our first marriage counseling, he told me “you hurted me the most when you went to talk to the counselor instead of me.” Now I am afraid to go talk to a counselor about our issues.
> I resent him for rejecting me for so many times, and now I lost the interest of initiating sex. We haven’t have sex for two months now. I didn’t let myself go after having kids. I am not drop-dead gorgeous, but I know I am an attractive woman based on how guys act around me.
> We don’t sleep in the same bed (not my choice), which makes sex or cuddling difficult. I know he loves me and not having an affair, but I crave more intimacy and bonding with my H and he is not making any effort. Besides that, my H is a great guy and father.
> I don’t know what to do. My resentment towards my H is increasing as the days go by.


I don't mean this to be offensive, but it happened to me. Is it possible that he didn't find you attractive during the pregnancies, due to weight gain? And maybe the feelings stayed with him? Did he every make nasty comments about you 'getting fat'?


----------



## Al_Bundy

Someone earlier mentioned he sounded like he had some kind of resentment. I agree with that. Sounds like he's punishing you for something. For example I know a lot of "great dads" who when it's just the guys around they'll say if they could do it over they'd NEVER have kids. Not saying that's it, just an example. You never know what is going on in someone else's head. He may be looking at his job and thinking about all he "could have" done if he didn't tie himself down with a wife and kids. Who knows what stories people tell themselves.


----------



## Mary L

Silvergirl said:


> Hello, new here. I have been married 14 years, been with my H for 19 years. First marriage for both of us. We both have a successful career.
> 
> Our sex life took a dive since the birth of our second daughter. My H rarely initiates sex. I was often the one initiates sex, and I get rejected often times. Eventually I got depressed because of the lack of intimacy in my marriage and went to see a counselor without telling my H. After seeing the counselor two times, I had the courage to tell my H about it and asked him to go with me. He went and talked it out with the counselor. He said he loves me very much, and will do whatever I ask of him. For awhile after that we were doing good, he was making efforts to better our bond.
> Now one and a half years later, we are back at the slump again. He rejects my invitations for sex or cuddling with the excuse of being too tired. No cards or gifts for our wedding anniversary or Valentine’s Day. No efforts to try to bond with me.
> After our first marriage counseling, he told me “you hurted me the most when you went to talk to the counselor instead of me.” Now I am afraid to go talk to a counselor about our issues.
> I resent him for rejecting me for so many times, and now I lost the interest of initiating sex. We haven’t have sex for two months now. I didn’t let myself go after having kids. I am not drop-dead gorgeous, but I know I am an attractive woman based on how guys act around me.
> We don’t sleep in the same bed (not my choice), which makes sex or cuddling difficult. I know he loves me and not having an affair, but I crave more intimacy and bonding with my H and he is not making any effort. Besides that, my H is a great guy and father.
> I don’t know what to do. My resentment towards my H is increasing as the days go by.


I could've written this in so many ways. My husband and I do still sleep in the same bed, but he doesn't like to be touched. He's never snuggled with me in bed. He has his side and I have my side. So we may as well be in separate beds.
I really wish I had advice for you. Hell I wish I had advice for myself. I just know I also crave intimacy and bonding with my husband. But I also have completely lost interest in initiating sex or any type of intimacy. It's just exhausting after years of doing it. 
I'm sorry, I'm not trying to sound hopeless. I'm just trying to let you know that there are other women out there that feel like you do. You're not alone.


----------



## Silvergirl

GC1234 said:


> I don't mean this to be offensive, but it happened to me. Is it possible that he didn't find you attractive during the pregnancies, due to weight gain? And maybe the feelings stayed with him? Did he every make nasty comments about you 'getting fat'?


He never ever called me fat or call me mean things. He used to say he was crazy about me all the time, but I haven’t heard it for a long time...


----------



## Silvergirl

Mary L said:


> I could've written this in so many ways. My husband and I do still sleep in the same bed, but he doesn't like to be touched. He's never snuggled with me in bed. He has his side and I have my side. So we may as well be in separate beds.
> I really wish I had advice for you. Hell I wish I had advice for myself. I just know I also crave intimacy and bonding with my husband. But I also have completely lost interest in initiating sex or any type of intimacy. It's just exhausting after years of doing it.
> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to sound hopeless. I'm just trying to let you know that there are other women out there that feel like you do. You're not alone.


Thanks for sharing. It does help to hear other people going through similar experience. Now I try to not think about it too much, and focus on pursuing things that makes me happy. That does help.


----------



## Silvergirl

Al_Bundy said:


> Someone earlier mentioned he sounded like he had some kind of resentment. I agree with that. Sounds like he's punishing you for something. For example I know a lot of "great dads" who when it's just the guys around they'll say if they could do it over they'd NEVER have kids. Not saying that's it, just an example. You never know what is going on in someone else's head. He may be looking at his job and thinking about all he "could have" done if he didn't tie himself down with a wife and kids. Who knows what stories people tell themselves.


If that is what he is thinking, he is welcome to pack up and leave. I won’t even ask for child support! I don’t need a man that doesn’t love me.
Do not blame your wife or children for the choices you made. You are the one responsible for your decisions, not your wife or children. Look at the other side of the coin, your wife may have be so much better off without you.


----------



## MattMatt

*MODERATOR WARNING:- *No more personal attacks, no more rudeness, no more troll calling or bans will be considered.


----------



## In Absentia

Sounds like he resents the world, the situation he finds himself in, being too busy with the girls, no more couple time... all of this has killed his desire for life and, to me, he does sound depressed...


----------



## Al_Bundy

Silvergirl said:


> If that is what he is thinking, he is welcome to pack up and leave. I won’t even ask for child support! I don’t need a man that doesn’t love me.
> Do not blame your wife or children for the choices you made. You are the one responsible for your decisions, not your wife or children. Look at the other side of the coin, your wife may have be so much better off without you.


100% right! Nobody forced him into this. However you can't talk some people out of their victim-hood, no matter what it's always someone else's fault, never theirs.


----------



## Silvergirl

Al_Bundy said:


> 100% right! Nobody forced him into this. However you can't talk some people out of their victim-hood, no matter what it's always someone else's fault, never theirs.


Well said.


----------



## Silvergirl

In Absentia said:


> Sounds like he resents the world, the situation he finds himself in, being too busy with the girls, no more couple time... all of this has killed his desire for life and, to me, he does sound depressed...


He has a hobby that he is very passionate about, but it’s not available in the winter. When it’s going on, he spends almost all weekend doing it, away from home. It’s not like he doesn’t have a life outside of the house.


----------



## Silvergirl

So my H and I had sex yesterday, and we both enjoyed it very much. I did several things I learned from this forum, like putting on a cosplay custom, gave him a little massage and a blow job, and told him exactly what I want him to do to me. I think he likes me being in charge in the bedroom. I know this doesn’t mean everything is fixed, but certainly brings us closer together.


----------



## Sfort

Silvergirl said:


> So my H and I had sex yesterday, and we both enjoyed it very much. I did several things I learned from this forum, like putting on a cosplay custom, gave him a little massage and a blow job, and told him exactly what I want him to do to me. I think he likes me being in charge in the bedroom. I know this doesn’t mean everything is fixed, but certainly brings us closer together.


Now you're thinking.


----------



## Blondilocks

Even dog and pony shows get old.


----------

